# Dutches wicked beans



## craig chamberlain (Jan 4, 2008)

Can someone tell me where to find "Dutches wicked beans" recipe.
I've been looking but since I haven't found it I thought I'd just ask.


----------



## glued2it (Jan 4, 2008)

Here ya go!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1540


It's under "side items"

.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is the link
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1540

Its found under side items. Good luck. They are great and wont dissapoint.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jan 4, 2008)

Look here, and they are good
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1540


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks guys for the link,it's amazing how fast a member can get an answer in this forum.


----------



## glued2it (Jan 4, 2008)

3 answers in 3min. what else can you ask for?


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 4, 2008)

Gotta love it


----------



## richtee (Jan 4, 2008)

That's one great thing about this place. Not only convienience, but perhaps you are hung on something time critical.

I had a deer to gut and butcher, and it was a bit warm that day. I had all the info AND a phone number from Texas Hunter in like 5 min!


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 4, 2008)

Craig, you better make a couple pots of Dutch's beans if you want to eat any. Dude them bad boys are GOOD!!!!


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jan 4, 2008)

Michael,after looking at the recipe and some pictures I think you might be right about making a couple of pots of Dutch's beans.


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm serious, I always at LEAST double the recipe. I really didn't think I would like them as much as I did.Heck my wife HATES beans but loves them.


----------



## flash (Jan 5, 2008)

We love them although the wife has substituted the chunk pinaple over the recipe size. Also watch adding a whole jalapeno. We just used a half and did not core it out. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Still on the hot side. Next try will take those seeds out and see how that goes.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jan 5, 2008)

Careful, he might want us to cook them for him


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jan 5, 2008)

that'll work to,just let me know when to come over with my fork.


----------



## bud1955 (Dec 29, 2011)

My wife   "*HATES"  *  everything I cook.  It is always crap.   She usually says that after her third plate of food.  I guess I am lucky that  way. 

If she liked anything   -   there would not be anything left for anyone else to eat. 

I am going to try these this weekend.  I think they will be good.  Thanks for the recipe


----------



## 801driver (Jul 26, 2018)

Seems the link to Dutch's recipe no longer works.  Can anyone help?


----------



## bassman (Jul 26, 2018)

WICKED BAKED BEANS
(Beans that will even make Chili Heads happy)

6-8 strips of bacon cut into 1/2 inch squares
1/2 Medium onion, diced
1/2 Bell pepper, diced
1 - 2 Jalapeno Peppers, diced (seeding is optional)
1 - 55 ounce can Bushs Baked Beans
1-8 ounce can of pineapple chunks, drained
1 Cup Brown Sugar, packed
1 Cup ketchup
1/2 - 1 Tbs. dry (ground) mustard

Saute bacon pieces in fry pan until crispy and remove from pan with a slotted spoon. Saute onion, bell pepper and jalapeno  pepper until tender.

In a large mixing bowl combine beans, pineapple, brown sugar, ketchup and dry mustard. Stir in bacon pieces and vegetables. Pour into a 12X9 or a deep 9X9 aluminum baking pan. (While mixing if things look dry, add additional ketchup 1/4 -1/2 cup at a time)

Place in a 220-250° smoker for 2 1/2 - 3 hours (make sure temperature of the baked beans reaches 160° ) or place in a 350° oven and bake for 1 hour.

NOTE: If you are making these beans as a side dish for Kansas City style pork ribs, smoke the removed skirt meat for 1-1 1/2 hours, then dice the skirt meat and stir into the Baked Beans.

DISCLAIMER

With the Jalapeno±o pepper and the dry mustard these beans have the potential for some MAJOR heat. CAUTION should be exercised when feeding these beans to small children and/or the elderly.

To make this recipe Family Friendly, omit the Jalapeno±o pepper and the dry mustard.

I use the larger 20 ounce can of pineapple.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 26, 2018)

Those beans are absolutely addicting, and I don't think I've ever made them the same way twice. They ALWAYS turn out fantastic.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jul 26, 2018)

What noboundaries said...add some pulled pork to it, it's a meal in itself!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 26, 2018)

In an attempt to add more fiber to my diet, beans will be on the menu more for me. So I have been experimenting starting with different kinds of dry beans rather than the canned store-bought pre-made like Bushes, or Van Camps, etc. One such success, I made this recipe except starting with BLACK BEANS. OMG! You can use canned Black Beans if you want, or make the beans ahead per directions on package.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 26, 2018)

We use black beans. Less "music."


----------



## talan64 (Jul 11, 2022)

Sorry, but any bean recipe that starts with:
"open a can of beans"
gets immediately rejected from MY kitchen.

I'm sure they are just fine, but truly baking beans is a diminishing art form. Plus i can't stand having "extra" stuff in my beans (aka chemicals and preservatives).


----------

